# Black Spots on Windelov Fern



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I did a quick serch and didn't come up with anything concrete.

I have some leaves on my Windelov ferns that are turning black and was wondering what the causes might be.

Currently they are not planted.. just anchored so that the roots are just touching the substrate. 
The temp is hovering around 73F
The liquid ferts I am using consist of otash (k20) 3%
Copper .00001%
Iron .24%
Chelated Iron .24% 
Manganese .01%
Molybedenum .0009%
Zinc .00014%
Kelp extract and Vitamin B1
(the Big Al's Special)
I am currently on well water and have a watersoftner, but all the other plants are fine. Only the fern is degrading.

If you need more stats let me know.. any suggestions or help would be appreciated
Thanks in advance


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

My first guess would be potassium. Even when my tanks were at low light my Java fern (regular one) had black spots that would eventually rot and fall out. I had very little luck with Wendelov. Then I started dosing K and Fe, and many plants started perking up. In my situation the tap water has no major amount of K or Fe, and I was not feeding the fish very much, so this also was not enough of a source for these nutrients. 
Now that I have about doubled the light on most of the tanks I am dosing all the macros and micros, but an especially large dose of K2SO4, and I no longer see black spots on any plants, and can grow Wendelov Java Fern quite well. 
Yes, do not put the fine, thread-like roots into the substrate unless it is a very coarse substrate like gravel. They are really 'hold-on' roots, not so much nutrient gathering roots. Tie the fern to a textured rock or a branch of wood. The new roots that grow will cling to this support.


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply I just purchased some seachem products and a couple more test kits  They should arrive on Tues.

Going to re arrange the tank set up.. transplant a couple fish and hope all goes well


----------



## chickenlady (Feb 9, 2009)

I had the tips of my windelov turn black when they grew out of the water and were close to the light (small tank). I transferred it to a larger tank where the leaves were all underwater again, and though the black leaf edges haven't recovered, new growth on top is now green again.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

potassium, K. But ferns leafs do age so sometime it is time to trim them off if you only have a few. But if it is all over means they need K for slow down the ageing process.


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

thatnks guys! Yes the tips also went black but are not emersive. I added Potassium and after about a week they are showing some improvement in the rizome but the leaves have not changed. Every other plant is having a growth explosion


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Growth explosion sure is the best test! 

Unfortunately the black parts will not recover. If most of the leaf is still there, it is still helping the plant, so If you can tolerate the imperfection, then let those leaves stay.


----------

